# Does anyone know what model this Spindle fits?



## sundownj (Feb 17, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## janvanruth (Feb 18, 2015)

the sizes 1 3/8 and 2 1/4 x 8 would make it a heavy ten big bore
the length however i cant place just from memory
sounds a little long for a heavy ten
i'll check this evening and report


----------



## sundownj (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.  I have been checking some of the old catalogs for info and can find 13" SB's that have that size spindle but the info doesn't break down which model it is supposed to fit.  I don't think it is for a Heavy 10 because of its length.  

It would be nice is someone has a SB 13" with a l 3/8" spindle hole to measure the length and post a reply here with the model type.  

Might be worth starting another thread for someone with such a SB lathe.


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 18, 2015)

My books reads 13" with a 1" collet which would be 1 3/8" bore. It should measure 21 1/16" long...Bob


----------



## mce5802 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll measure mine tomorrow. It's a 13 with 2 1/4 spindle thread, 1 3/8 bore.


----------



## sundownj (Feb 20, 2015)

I found some info that says a SB CL 145 model uses this size spindle.  There may be others.  I believe some 10" models have the same size bore but shorter in length.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 20, 2015)

The 10L heavy 10 spindle is 13 23/32 long. The 14 1/2" is 24 29/64 long. The 16" is 24 11/16 long. HTRAL has that info...Bob


----------



## Tinkerman (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a SB13  with spindle of 21 1/16 app length Model no is CL175B  made in, I believe 1968

Hope this helps,

Lynn


----------

